# Aubiose bedding?



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a quick question about aubiose/hemp bedding. My daughter is looking into getting a couple of gerbils soon . Having read that pine/cedar shavings aren't very good i'm now looking into using aubiose/hemp bedding for them to tunnel in, i can buy this bedding easily near me. i have used aubiose for my horses before and i know the first time the bed went down i had to sprinkle water over it to keep the dust levels down and to activate it to make it absorbent. Do you have to do this when using it for gerbils?
Also how often do you have to take it all out and replace it with new bedding? As i said i've used it for horses so i know how to use it for them but i've never used it for small animals and both myself and my 9 year old daughter want to make sure that we have things right for any pet we have.
What is the most suitable bedding to use for them to sleep on?
Thanks for any responses .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know about gerbils...but I keep all my rodents on aubiose and it's great! It is easy to dig in so I think it would be perfect! So yeah (biased) thumbs up from me


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I don't know about gerbils...but I keep all my rodents on aubiose and it's great! It is easy to dig in so I think it would be perfect! So yeah (biased) thumbs up from me


Exactly this ^^


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i use aubiose mixed with hay for my gerbils i dont sprinkle it with water.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, they have helped me alot .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

All my rodents are kept on aubiose, the gerbils also have hay given every day.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Do people order there aubiose online? Directly from the aubiose.co.uk site?


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

As above ^


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Do people order there aubiose online? Directly from the aubiose.co.uk site?


i order mine from a saddlery, there arent many suppliers of aubiose in my area but luckily it isnt far away

i pay £9 for a 20kg bale not sure what it costs on line so i might check it out mtself:tongue_smilie:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been looking online and it seems to be nearly £20 by the time you add delivery no where does it here either


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I can get it from my local feed merchants where i buy the feed for my horses, chickens, guinea pigs and ferrets . I've not asked how much it is yet but i used to pay £8 a 20kg bale when the horses were on it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I get mine off equinefelinecanine


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Daynna said:


> I've been looking online and it seems to be nearly £20 by the time you add delivery no where does it here either


Cheapest Ive found online is nearly £17 from GW Titmus , there seems to be a huge shortage of Aubiose in Devon, I will have to bring you a bale when I come to visit Gr33neyes in october . My local pet shop orders me a bale at a time for around £9, I just have to ask them for it the week before I need it. A place near you sells this stuff http://www.miscanthusbedding.co.uk/ but you would need to find out if its suitable for rodents, its only £6.79 a bale too, might be worth doing a thread to see if its any good, Id never heard of it before I started googling.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Cheapest Ive found online is nearly £17 from GW Titmus , there seems to be a huge shortage of Aubiose in Devon, I will have to bring you a bale when I come to visit Gr33neyes in october . My local pet shop orders me a bale at a time for around £9, I just have to ask them for it the week before I need it. A place near you sells this stuff Welcome to Miscanthus Bedding Ltd, bedding for horses and poulty but you would need to find out if its suitable for rodents, its only £6.79 a bale too, might be worth doing a thread to see if its any good, Id never heard of it before I started googling.


There does seem to yes! I live in the same area as gr33neyes we should have a meet up  
Elephant grads I can get £6 a bale I did a thread but don't think it got any answers might try and the fancy rats forum see if any of the use it


----------

